# Sierra pencils??



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2009)

The original sierra (Berea tube type) has a pencil available.

Dawn's PR blanks will make two pens.  So, I got to thinking, they would make a nice pen and pencil set.  Of course, I have never met a pencil I liked.  But, I have not TRIED the sierra pencil.  And I know Mudder kinda liked the pencil version.  So, what say you all about sierra pencils:

(comments and poll vote are encouraged!!)


----------



## alphageek (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never made one, but the idea does make sense.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe it's just me and my selling techniques... or lack of, but I made two pen and pencil sets thinking they would be a hit and have never had any interest in them.  I'm thinking of making a desktop base for the two sets I already have, perhaps that's a way of selling them!


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 31, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Maybe it's just me and my selling techniques... or lack of, but I made two pen and pencil sets thinking they would be a hit and have never had any interest in them. I'm thinking of making a desktop base for the two sets I already have, perhaps that's a way of selling them!


 
Odd as it is, I have as many requests for pencils as I do pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 31, 2009)

Never made one and only have 3-4 request a year, but do make the Sketch pencil and they sell very well.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya'know Tex and Hunter are NOT mutually exclusive, in my experience.  I also have made sets and watch them sit there all year.

UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!  THEN I have sold quite a few as a $50 gift (quick to make comfort pens).

However, like Hunter, I have had LOTS of people ASK about pencils.  I don't like any of the mechanisms I have tried, so I don't carry them.  I have NOT tried to sell the sketch pencil ----so I certainly yield to Roy's experience.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 31, 2009)

If you haven't tried it yet, next time you do an order from Craft Supply, grab one of their Jr Gent pencils.  Like the Jr Gent itself, I like the feel of the pencil and it has a nice smooth mechanism but can't compare to much of anything since I haven't made any others.

Here is the one I made if you haven't seen one....... http://georges-penworks.com/images/dynamic/jr-gent-ball-184-5.jpg


----------



## KenV (Nov 1, 2009)

I have made several sets with the Sierra Click version.  Best appearance from my perspective is the shortened version of the pen to parker length (1.882 length) with the click pencil.   

They are popular with engineers --  especially in rattlesnake.  The length of the tubes lets the engineer figure out which is which.

Have done some with the Schmidt 0.7mm pencil insert that replaces the parker refill -- Those work well also.  Have had no problems except one service with clogged broken lead pieces.  about a 3 minute fix.


----------



## CSue (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually I didn't even know Sierra has a pencil version.  Is it from BearTooth Woods?  

I have made and sold Slimline Pro pencils, El Grande Pencils, 2 different kinds of sketch pencils and an Atlas/Polaris style pencil.  Only one I had 'come back' at me was an El Grande.  Repair was quick.  It was out of lead.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know about the pencil, Ed, but I've stopped making the Sierra because of the issues I've found with the transmissions...

Never had a problem on a pen of mine, but a few gifts have had to be replaced because of transmission issues...haven't made a Sierra in a while because of that.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't know they made a Sierra Pencil. Only one I offer right now is the Perfect Fit with the Schmidt conversion.


----------



## TomW (Nov 3, 2009)

I've made a few of these. Its a sierra pencil conversion ala mudder with the captain's carbon fiber blanks.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a really nice looking set, Tom!!

Have you sold any and if so do you mind sharing the pricing.  (I understand if you would rather not-----BOY, do I understand!!)


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't made the Sierra, but have sold many Slimlines, Polaris, Comfort pencils, both size sketch and tool pencils. I have never had one come back except for operator error when the operator tried to cram too many pieces of lead into the pencil case.


----------



## BigShed (Nov 4, 2009)

Made a few of the "Mudder" Sierra pencils, but haven't made the Berea Sierra pencil.

My favourite pencil is the Perfect Fit, they use the Schmidt .5 or .7 mm pencil insert, the pen uses the Parker refill. They make a very stylish set, good part is if someone wnats to change a pen to a pencil or a pencil to a pen, all they have to do is chage the insert/refill.


----------



## hrigg (Nov 6, 2009)

I've made click Sierra pencils.  They're a little too short for my taste, and I don't like having to lay a pencil down to pick up an eraser.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Never made one and only have 3-4 request a year,



Same here... I made up about a dozen slimline pencils about 4 or 5 years back (which are basically crap, but at the time only pencil kits I saw) I still have 3 or 4 of them... most of the time don't even show them unless someone asks.... same with fountain pens... before I made them, I had people asking all the time if I had fountain pens... started making them and then people asked "What are fountain pens?".. go figure!


----------

